# sftp client for up/downloading recusively? [SOLVED]

## gnychis

Hey all,

I've always used sftp to connect between my school and home computer to transfer important school files and such, both of which run Gentoo.

I was wondering if there is any way to "get" a directory recursively in sftp?  If not, is there a better sftp client that will allow this?

Thanks!

GeorgeLast edited by gnychis on Sun Sep 04, 2005 7:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CriminalMastermind

sounds like the 

```
scp -r
```

 command will do what you are looking for.

hope that helped.

----------

## gnychis

exactly what i needed

thank you!

----------

